# Please welcome our newest member



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Articles Team mack1.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the team. ray:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and welcome aboard. The Managers there are hard taskmasters though...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I've just told him how sweet and kind we are. Don't put him off. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Mack1: congrats!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi & Welcome .. don't get put off by the remarks .. you'll soon get used to them along with the long hours and sleepless nights :laugh:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations. :beerchug:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Mack

A very warm welcome to the team :wave:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congrats on the selection.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, mack1! :smile:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*welcome*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats on the promotion. Watch out for JTP he might use his whip :grin: :4-whip:


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW thanks everyone. Just got John's last PM that said I would be feel welcome and I really do. Thank all of you very much. Don't know if John shared my PM's with you, but one comment I made was that I considered being accepted here to the one of the highest forms of flattery, and I beleave that to be true. I hope to get to know all of you and that you will put up with me. Following John's advice I have been brousing the Articles Area and see a lot of good work (in my humble openion). Looks like members other than the Articles team have posted articles and I think that is good. 
I see that all of you have great signatures. Each of you must have designed your own. I'll have to do some work in that area. 
Again, thank you very much.
Mack1


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

I think I patted you on the back earlier Mack1 :smile:

Again Congratulations!!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Mack.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Belated Congrats Mack1...My apologies for the delayed response; this was due to extreme technical issues at my home with the telephone and Internet connection...all is fixed (finally ) now. :grin:

Welcome aboard!!

Kind Regards,


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations. ..

jcgriff2 (JC)


----------

